# Favorite drop C songs?



## X14Halo (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking to learn a few new tunes....What are a few of your favorite drop C songs?


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Prison Song- SOAD.
Any KsE songs.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 10, 2012)

ATWA - System of a Down

Don't play a whole lot of Drop C actually haha


----------



## Stealthtastic (Aug 10, 2012)

All new materials is a great song.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 10, 2012)

Human abstract and the faceless tunes

Also pointless thread is pointless


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 10, 2012)

Art By Numbers - Man In The Box


----------



## FireInside (Aug 10, 2012)

Killswitch Engage
Hatebreed 
Himsa 
Darkest Hour 

These bands all mostly tune to drop C.


----------



## KrogWaugh (Aug 10, 2012)

Everything by Devin Townsend prior to his most recent stuff. Examples

Random Analysis, Suicide, Earth Day, Deadhead


----------



## Nick4764 (Aug 10, 2012)

Most Arsis Stuff (The Face of My Innocence, Overthrown)
The Faceless
Conducting From The Grave
Deadsquad (Awesome Indonesian Tech Death)
Some Origin Songs (The Aftermath, Wrath of Vishnu, and The Beyond Within)


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 10, 2012)

Nick4764 said:


> Most Arsis Stuff (The Face of My Innocence, Overthrown)
> The Faceless
> Conducting From The Grave
> Deadsquad (Awesome Indonesian Tech Death)
> Some Origin Songs (The Aftermath, Wrath of Vishnu, and The Beyond Within)



Origin is in drop B


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 10, 2012)

All Faceless stuff

Most of the stuff by Arsis


----------



## Nile (Aug 10, 2012)

KrogWaugh said:


> Everything by Devin Townsend prior to his most recent stuff. Examples
> 
> Random Analysis, Suicide, Earth Day, Deadhead



All in open C, not drop C.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 10, 2012)

Faceless, Periphery, Born Of Osiris, The Human Abstract stuff.


----------



## Atomshipped (Aug 10, 2012)

Periphery - All New Materials (lol)


----------



## Osiris (Aug 10, 2012)

Leica by The Faceless and Confined by AILD are fun
Children of Bodom's Sixpounder
The Absence's Outro on Riders of the Plague


----------



## MikeH (Aug 10, 2012)

This entire album.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 10, 2012)

Also, the song that got me into heavy music


----------



## Blackhearted (Aug 10, 2012)

A lot of Disturbed's later songs, e.g. Indestructible.


----------



## Dayn (Aug 10, 2012)

Raise your third and fourth strings to G and D, and play Steve Vai's 'I'm Your Secrets'.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 10, 2012)

SOAD's entire discography (even though most of Mez/Hyp is in drop C#).


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2012)

Love? and Detox by SYL. Seventh Wave and Depth Charge by Devin Townsend. Theyre in open C, but mostly make use of power chords.

Bad Horsie by Steve Vai.

Anything from Reise Reise and Rosenrot by Rammstein. 

First thre Soad records.

Davidian and A thousans Lies by Machine Head. You can try any of their other material if you dont mind dropping down 1/4th a step.

Anything by KSE.

Cant think of anything else atm....


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 10, 2012)

I recently covered a Circle of Contempt song who are tuned into drop C but i downtuned it to drop B. Seriously their updates excite me so much for their new stuff


----------



## MetalMike04 (Aug 11, 2012)

i forget the name of the song but the tab goes 0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-0-0-0-0-0-0


its all on the low C  hehehe...


----------



## MikeH (Aug 11, 2012)

What do you mean? Emmure doesn't tune to Drop C.


----------



## PettyThief (Aug 11, 2012)

Roundhouse to Hell and Back - Bodom


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 11, 2012)

that one that goes like this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 11, 2012)

How long have you been waiting to use that picture?


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 11, 2012)

OH god my sides!


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 11, 2012)

When I hear drop C I think metalcore

It Dies Today- The album "The Caitiff Choir" as a whole. 

Awesome album, emo-ish clean choruses or not.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 11, 2012)

PettyThief said:


> Roundhouse to Hell and Back - Bodom


----------



## Winspear (Aug 11, 2012)

Why DOES every metalcore band ever tune to drop C?
Seriously - 80% of the time you can look at someone or a band, or the name of a band, and be correct guessing that they play in drop C


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

Born Of Osris (older)
Miss May I
For Today


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 11, 2012)

converge play some in drop c

seriously mental stuff


----------



## Murmel (Aug 11, 2012)

Back when I played metal I really enjoyed playing this song


----------



## Joeseffel (Aug 11, 2012)

Check out Mutiny Within, they're having a bit of member drought since their first album in 2010 (self-titled) but they're a great band, quite technical in places.


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 11, 2012)

Passed right over my head when i saw this thread, but of course August Burns Red!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 11, 2012)

"THIS! IS! MY! CURSE!"

Also, In Your Face by Children of Bodom, Aerials by SOAD, All New Materials by Periphery, most things by BFMV...

"The Drug In Me Is You" by Falling In Reverse too - rhythm part is dead easy, but it's the solo I'm actually trying to learn at the moment, and that is a fucking difficult one.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Things Unsaid - Thorns, Dollhouse.
Other than my own music id say like Alice in Chains, P.O.D., Stone Sour, Cradle of Filth, Seether, and the stuff off of Toxicity by System Of A Down.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 11, 2012)

Aeternam - Angel Horned 

Epic oriental badassery!


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 11, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Back when I played metal I really enjoyed playing this song



Pink stripes ftwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2012)

These Steve Vai songs:











BornToLooze said:


>




Pretty much the same here too.


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 11, 2012)

anything from the faceless


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty much what everyone else has said and some Shadows Fall, Bullet for my Valentine and Atreyu stuff. I get bored.  lol And when you wanna tune up to Drop D flat then some stuff from Trivium's In Waves album and some Red seas Fire.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 11, 2012)

Any Faceless song is fun to play. The Haarp Machine's couple songs they have. Periphery's All New Materials and Insomnia, and Luck as a Constant.


----------



## Lagtastic (Aug 11, 2012)

All New Materials

Andromeda stuff - Encycolpedia, Parasite, Mirages, Periscope, Going Under. Basically anything off the II=I or Chimera albums.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 11, 2012)

Every KsE that is (or even isn't) on Drop-C. Also Buttersnips by Periphery. Too lazy to learn Jetpacks even though it is much easier to play.

Edit: Also, Voices Forming Weapons by The Empire Shall Fall. Funny thing is that I actually play it on 7-string even though it is supposed to be played on Drop-C.


----------



## Babbaloomusic (Aug 11, 2012)

The Faceless - Coldly Calculated Design
The Faceless - Ancient Covenant
The Faceless - XenoChrist
System Of A Down - Toxicity (entire album)
Nonpoint - Statement (whole album)
Hatebreed
Most of Deftones
Killswitch Engage
Chimaira - self titled album (that one's my favourite to cover)
..That's about all I can remember right now of songs I used to play in drop C.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 11, 2012)

Osiris said:


> The Absence's Outro on Riders of the Plague



C standard


----------



## Jason_Clement (Aug 11, 2012)

MetalMike04 said:


> i forget the name of the song but the tab goes 0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-0-0-0-0-0-0
> 
> 
> its all on the low C  hehehe...



Man I think that's system of a down


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 11, 2012)

All Bodom songs in Drop C would have to be my favorite.

Also, I have played Oceans by Oceans to death, and it never gets old.
(if you want better quality go to Bernie Rico's website)

Oceans - Oceans (feat. Dillon Cahill) - YouTube


----------



## Babbaloomusic (Aug 11, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> Man I think that's system of a down



...could also be Static X


----------



## cpower (Aug 11, 2012)

Whenever I see these threads I just know someone's got a floating trem and despite being good at it, hates retuning it


----------



## Babbaloomusic (Aug 11, 2012)

Static-X - I'm With Stupid (Full Length Video) - YouTube


----------



## ESP_ (Aug 11, 2012)

Winter is Coming Soon by Veil of Maya.. Literally one of the funnest songs I've ever learned. Look on youtube for a link for the GP5 tab.


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 11, 2012)

ESP_ said:


> Winter is Coming Soon by Veil of Maya.. Literally one of the funnest songs I've ever learned. Look on youtube for a link for the GP5 tab.



Aren't VoM all in drop B? To my understanding they are, but no doubt that album was pretty boss


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 11, 2012)

Any Dethklok song. Except for Thunderhorse and Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle.


----------



## amonb (Aug 11, 2012)

And quite a few songs off the same album...


----------



## broj15 (Aug 11, 2012)

Abstract Art by Born Of Osiris is a favorite.


----------



## tm20 (Aug 12, 2012)

this fucking song

it's drop C but it sounds so heavy (great production helps i guess)


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 12, 2012)

Is it weird that I actually hate Drop C? I mean, I actually hate the sound of the note. 

That being said, I was told that The Faceless plays in C so that'll be my vote. Anything by The Faceless.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 12, 2012)

RickSchneider said:


> Aren't VoM all in drop B? To my understanding they are, but no doubt that album was pretty boss



the tab for that song is in drop C for some reason. Dunno how VoM actually play it, I assume Drop B like the rest of their songs.


----------



## Deviliumrei (Aug 12, 2012)

Mors Subita - The Sermon
That intro riff is sick!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 12, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Is it weird that I actually hate Drop C? I mean, I actually hate the sound of the note.
> 
> That being said, I was told that The Faceless plays in C so that'll be my vote. Anything by The Faceless.



C is one of the most common keys in music, so that means listening to music must suck pretty bad for you.


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 12, 2012)

Deviliumrei said:


> Mors Subita - The Sermon
> That intro riff is sick!




Finland does not disappoint! Definitely going to check these guys out, thanks!


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 12, 2012)

Misery Signals entire Of Malace and the Magnum Heart album, tasty riffs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 12, 2012)

A bunch of Kittie songs...

Choke


Spit


No Name


Severed


Run Like Hell


Paperdoll


----------



## budda (Aug 13, 2012)

BOO - The New Reign
If Hope Dies - Life In Ruin
The Holly Springs Disaster - Motion Sickness Love
As I Lay Dying - 94 hours, Through Seperation
Cancer Bats - Birthing The Giant


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 13, 2012)

Murmel said:


> C is one of the most common keys in music, so that means listening to music must suck pretty bad for you.


 
The thing that metal guitarists often overlook is that being in a certain tuning does not necessarily dictate what key to play. General metal logic tends to dictate the key to whatever the lowest string is tuned to. It's a misconception and comfort zone that guitarists need to get out of more often. 

To requote some of my favorite examples:



Bloody_Inferno said:


>




Those three songs aren't in the key of C.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## lucasreis (Aug 13, 2012)

Rob Halford's Fight also had several songs in C!!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The thing that metal guitarists often overlook is that being in a certain tuning does not necessarily dictate what key to play. General metal logic tends to dictate the key to whatever the lowest string is tuned to. It's a misconception and comfort zone that guitarists need to get out of more often.



This is something I have a hard time with myself, but with E instead of C because I play mainly in standard.

But I wasn't just referring to metal, C is super common in a lot of music.


----------



## nsimonsen (Aug 14, 2012)

Anything by Misery Signals, I spent years transcribing those records and they opened my eyes to myriad of interesting ideas.
The songwriting in Mirrors alone is stellar.


----------



## beneharris (Aug 14, 2012)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Any Dethklok song. Except for Thunderhorse and Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle.



The majority of Dethklok songs are in C Standard, not drop C. The Coffee Jingle is in Drop D.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 14, 2012)

beneharris said:


> The majority of Dethklok songs are in C Standard, not drop C. The Coffee Jingle is in Drop D.



Oh shit, that's what I meant.


----------



## Djent (Aug 14, 2012)

Anything from here:


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 16, 2012)

My current drop C practice favorites...







...also, Chimaira is drop C


----------

